# Queen flew off when hive opened



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. It's possible that the queen will return; wait a small handful of days before going in to verify. Were there eggs and open brood in the colony? If the queen doesn't return, then the colony may raise a replacement queen from an appropriately-aged larva by drawing emergency supercedure cells. Again, wait a few days before going in to verify. If they are hopelessly queenless, then you'll need to get your hands on another queen, a queen cell, or a frame of open brood so that they can raise one. The bees won't likely leave without a queen, but they will slowly die off without being replaced or develop a laying worker.


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

A few things to consider here. Do you have eggs and young larvae visible? If so, you need to decide based on the time line and your region, if you'd like them to take care of it. If you feel 30 days is too long for your replacement, than re queen. However, are you sure it was your queen that took off? Was she marked? I'm not trying to insult you, but if you got a glimpse of a weird drone or a particularly large worker, at first glance, I can see a newbee mistaking it for a queen. As a newbee, we sometimes get fooled by our minds. If you plan on letting them raise their own, than no problem. But re queening if your queen hasn't truly left, or if she returned...could be an issue. I think you have time to let them handle it. Perhaps offer a doner frame of brood once a week to keep population going over the course of the month. You are not in a "must act now" situation, so put my post on the back burner for now, and see if some of these more experienced folks have some thoughts on this. Oh, and you are going to be ok. This is fixable. We just have to decide the best remedy for your situation. Again, let's wait and see if we get some experienced input to help you make your decision.

Todd


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

How confident are you that it was the queen? You sure it wasn't a drone? Were they just workers and it happened quickly so you assumed the worst?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

First it would be unusual for a laying queen to fly off, and if she did she would not fly far. Secondly, when a queen leaves the hive for any reason she does an orientation. even a queen lost from a cage during installation will orient on the location. So That in itself gives one reason to be hopeful. 
With that said For a queen to make her way to the top of the hive and fly it would most likely be a virgin who was about to make a breeding flight. 

In any event as Todd said it is easy to mistake a drone for a queen especially if you catch it out or the corner of your eye. And that is not just for beginners. I was lecturing a group of cub scouts at my Observation hive. As I went to rotate the hive to see if we could see the queen perhaps on the other side I caught a glimpse of what I thought was the queen and said "Oh there she is!" I was rather embarrasses to discover it was a drone with a unusually light colored abdomen. Give it three and a half days from when you think she flew. go in and check the hive if you see one egg. she is there and laying. however if you do not Don't panic. if it was a virgin going on a breeding flight she may be a while before she lays. In which case look for the queen. You are not in trouble yet.


----------



## shawnandtiffany (May 23, 2014)

trottet1 said:


> A few things to consider here. Do you have eggs and young larvae visible? If so, you need to decide based on the time line and your region, if you'd like them to take care of it. If you feel 30 days is too long for your replacement, than re queen. However, are you sure it was your queen that took off? Was she marked? I'm not trying to insult you, but if you got a glimpse of a weird drone or a particularly large worker, at first glance, I can see a newbee mistaking it for a queen. As a newbee, we sometimes get fooled by our minds. If you plan on letting them raise their own, than no problem. But re queening if your queen hasn't truly left, or if she returned...could be an issue. I think you have time to let them handle it. Perhaps offer a doner frame of brood once a week to keep population going over the course of the month. You are not in a "must act now" situation, so put my post on the back burner for now, and see if some of these more experienced folks have some thoughts on this. Oh, and you are going to be ok. This is fixable. We just have to decide the best remedy for your situation. Again, let's wait and see if we get some experienced input to help you make your decision.
> 
> Todd


You were not insulting me in any way. Thank u very much for your quick response. Im gonna have to agree with u and say I may have mistaken her for a oversized drone or worker. I will keep an eye out before making any rash decisions. Any thing in particular to look for in the near future to shed light on this situation?


----------



## shawnandtiffany (May 23, 2014)

Thank all of u for the help. I am on my second year beekeeping and there a ton to learn. I had my first successful split a few weeks ago until the bad weather hit and ruined my glory. I was hoping for another split off the same old hive but im yet to make that decision. Ill check on the hive tomorrow and let u guys know the out come and we can go from there. AGAIN THANKS !!


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

shawnandtiffany said:


> . Any thing in particular to look for in the near future to shed light on this situation?


Yes, exactly what Tenbears suggests. Wait until day #4. Open up the hive and inspect for eggs. The minute you see an egg, close up the hive, go inside, and have a cool beverage. And resume your normal bee schedule. I'm betting that you will see some eggs. If you have trouble spotting eggs, I find this to be helpful.... find open brood and then scan outward from there. The brood will get smaller and smaller and then fade to eggs.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe not much help now, but keep this in mind for next time:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenflying.htm


----------



## shawnandtiffany (May 23, 2014)

Just wanted to give u guys an update on the queen situation. I open my hive yesterday and the first bar I pulled .......THERE SHE WAS . To better explain it to you it was a newbie mistake and yes it was a oversized drone. Thanks for the quick replies and the extra knowledge. I only have 1 TBH and with a colony from last year but I also have built 3 more for the future. I would like to try a split again before winter if I can and if its not to late. 

Thanks Shawn


----------



## lobudget (Mar 8, 2015)

Out of curiosity do queens make as much noise when they fly as drones do?


----------



## shawnandtiffany (May 23, 2014)

lobudget said:


> Out of curiosity do queens make as much noise when they fly as drones do?


You have jokes. No they were pretty quiet.


----------

